# Ultralight suggestions for trout



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Gents.. I have been trout fishing for many years (Spinning and Fly). I have invested quite a bit of coin in Fly rods/reels and completely neglected my spinning gear. I mainly fish small to medium sized streams. Everything from bank fishing in tight cover, to wading and fishing pockets, eddies and holes.

Anyway... I am looking for some suggestions for a rod and reel. Ideally, I would like a quality ultralight combo just not sure of brand, length etc for my intentions. I tend to lean towards a longer ultralight vs a short one. Looking for opinions... I have not bought a spinning rod/reel in a long time and have always just "got by" with what I have. Time to upgrade some gear..... I would like to keep the price tag for the rod and reel south of $150.00. I am sure I can get something pretty decent for that money, just not sure where to start. 

Suggestions?
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

While many will suggest names for gear components, I found that going to a large retailer such as Cabelas or Bass Pro and actually trying a combo in the store works best for me as to getting the best "feel." I never have had a fish ask what name rod and reel I caught him/her on. I would go with a longer rod versus a shorter. High quality line and good knots complete the outfit.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

St. Croix Premier spinning rod and Shimano Sahara spinning real. Best ultra light combo in your price range. I have 3 of this combo I use for pan fishing.
The St. Croix Premier has been around for a long time and they offer just about every length and action imaginable. Shimano Sahara's are bullet proof. Best available in their price range IMO. I have a pair that are 15 years old, one that my nephew snagged on the bottom of a lake, and 4 others. All work flawlessly.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks... I will check out the suggestions above.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Might also wanna check out cabelas fish eagle 50 rods (on sale right now) not bad rods for the coin. They might be a tad heavier than the st croix


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I use a 4' to 4'6" IM6 rod for trout, I guess I like to fish tight stream with a lot of cover where you don't have room for the longer rod. I have 2 from ganger that I use most of the time, I also have a couple ugly sticks that I use when there is a really tight stretch I am fishing. For the reel I like the Pflueger Trion spinning reel they run $30-$40 and hold up very well. When I take other guys with me I give them fiberglass Shakspeare rods and cheap bait cast reels and they catch trout just as well.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

i'd always find myself bringing 2 ULs when trout fishing which ends up being a pain on tight creeks. I have a difficult time drift fishing with anything less than a 6'6" and ran into issues throwing bigger baits with short ULs. been trying to find a nice setup to do both. picked up a phenix elixir 7'6" 2pc a couple months ago that is really starting to grow on me. light and sensitive yet has enough power for bigger fish/baits if necessary. they're on the higher end of the price range you're looking for but worth checking out. http://www.phenixrods.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=10

The mirage and iron feather series look sweet too. I haven't been able to find a shinano that couldytake any abuse for the the last 10yrs, been buying mostly pluegers lately.


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

phlueger prez.& okuma celieo 6'6" ul I have been using this combo for all of the light stuff but I have caught many bass over 3 lbs so it will handle good sized fish.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Fenwick has a nice little ultralight trout rod. I think it is under their HMX series.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Ranger Ray said:


> Fenwick has a nice little ultralight trout rod. I think it is under their HMX series.


 for stream brookie fishing i use a fenwick 5 1/2 UL rod..the reel i use is a 6720 pfluegar president. hold 100 yard 4 pound test. great drag.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

woodie slayer said:


> for stream brookie fishing i use a fenwick 5 1/2 UL rod..the reel i use is a 6720 pfluegar president. hold 100 yard 4 pound test. great drag.


That is a nice setup. A riot when you hook into a big one.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

With Ultra Lights... if it doesnt say Daiwa... Don't buy it. St. Croix has become dominent in my rod collection.


----------

